# StarBand Launches Dealer Direct Program



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

StarBand, in its recent move towards selling its equipment to retailers direct, officially launched its Dealer Direct program by commencing online registration, the first step for retailers to begin selling StarBand products and services.

The StarBand Dealer Direct program expands the company's national wholesale business model, enabling retailers and certified installers to purchase StarBand residential and small office systems directly from StarBand for resale to residential and small office customers.

The Dealer Direct launch allows DISH Network and other retailers as well as StarBand-certified installers to register online with StarBand to become direct, authorized distributors for StarBand's residential and small business high-speed Internet services. StarBand intends to begin initial shipping under the Dealer Direct program starting April 15.

For more information about StarBand, visit www.starband.com. Interested retailers can visit: www.starband.com/partners to register for the StarBand Dealer Direct program.

From SkyRetailer (Used with permission)


----------

